# social experiment ratings



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

so for the last two weeks i havent made any changes , just one thing is i grew my beard out and looked bummy most days. (took showers of course) but messy hair and such. well 2 weeks of borderline 4.6 ratings. can it be Pax rate based on appearance? do they want a safe ride or a freaken date?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> can it be Pax rate based on appearance?


Yep!

JM2cW


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Scientifically proven to be the case.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Interestingly enough, one day when I wore a button-down and slacks, I managed to get a 4.5 for the day. Admittedly, I was also annoyed about not getting enough pings and had some s***s for pax. The next day, I just wore shorts and a plain white T-shirt and manager to get 5* for the day with 12 rides.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

well this week i shaved and have my hair done up with clay. maing sure i look good before shifts, i still shorts and a t shirt. but 5.0 this last week. hmmm seems they do rate based on looks/ appearance


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Honestly, with the number of studies that have been conducted on this very idea, I don't think anyone should be surprised. No need for a social experiment on a small scale to see if it is a factor. A large-scale study on Uber rating system might make an impact with enough media coverage, but good luck getting it funded.


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

I always wear some khakis or jeans and a T shirt, if it's cold I'll throw on a hoodie, always fresh Jordan's and I only shave about once a week, haircut every 2.. Almost 2000 trips later, still holding a 4.86.

I saw an uber driver at the red light with a backwards cap and an undershirt (wife beater) lol.. I was like damn, he's out here thuggin for real.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I usually wear cargo shorts and a polo shirt. With the weather turning colder, it's time to get out the skinny jeans and sweater vests. Wearing a nice suit? Not for these fares.


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> I usually wear cargo shorts and a polo shirt. With the weather turning colder, it's time to get out the skinny jeans and sweater vests. Wearing a nice suit? Not for these fares.


If I made over 70k I would wear a suit... We get paid shit


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> so for the last two weeks i havent made any changes , just one thing is i grew my beard out and looked bummy most days. (took showers of course) but messy hair and such. well 2 weeks of borderline 4.6 ratings. can it be Pax rate based on appearance? do they want a safe ride or a freaken date?


Yes.

everyone judges everyone else based on first impressions and mostly what they wear, how they look, where they are from etc.... If they get to know you better, a wrong opinion my change. But usually the first 30 seconds is very important.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

My teachers in Catholic school used to say your shoes say alot about you. ??


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> so for the last two weeks i havent made any changes , just one thing is i grew my beard out and looked bummy most days. (took showers of course) but messy hair and such. well 2 weeks of borderline 4.6 ratings. can it be Pax rate based on appearance? do they want a safe ride or a freaken date?


hahahahahahahaha - good one....


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> so for the last two weeks i havent made any changes , just one thing is i grew my beard out and looked bummy most days. (took showers of course) but messy hair and such. well 2 weeks of borderline 4.6 ratings. can it be Pax rate based on appearance? do they want a safe ride or a freaken date?


They want breath freshening mints, higher end bottled water, healthy gluten-free snacks, hot towels like business class and a driver that can read their minds and therefore anticipate their needs before they can verbalize them. Because it's all about the stars, I can exchange them for goods/services/cash just about everywhere..........................


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Plus your profile picture makes a difference too.... Pax likes waiting for the driver who look cool and some even compare app photo vs real deal before hopping in the car.


----------

